# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Nvidia Geforce Test 2020: Die besten Grafikkarten im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Nvidia Geforce Test 2020: Die besten Grafikkarten im Vergleich*

						Sie möchten Ihr Lieblingsspiel endlich in ruckelfreier Grafik und in 4K-Auflösung erleben? Dann wird es Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte mit genügend Power. Warum Grafikprozessoren von Nvidia laut unseren Tests der Konkurrenz von AMD derzeit überlegen sind, erfahren Sie in unserem Grafikkarten-Vergleich. Zudem erhalten Sie konkrete Tipps sowie übersichtliche Grafikkarten-Ranglisten für die Auswahl der für Sie besten Nvidia-Grafikkarte mit optimalem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Nvidia Geforce Test 2020: Die besten Grafikkarten im Vergleich*


----------

